# A Traveling Notification Zone????????????



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hello,
It's me again folks, the brain has been working once more.
I have got another idea that I think could be helpful but I am not sure how it should be set up.
Would it be possible and how to do it, to have a section of the Travel forum such that people who are going to or are traveling in a particular area at a particular time could promulgate it to the said section.
For example I am hoping to be traveling via Fance to Spain and Portugal over the next couple of months. I would be interested to know who else will be around and approx. when. It might be possible to have a small and informal 'meet' somewhere. Or perhaps who to keep clear of!!!!!!!
If we split Europe into zones, e.g. Fr, Sp and Port., and Fr., Ger, H. and B, etc rather than be too specific.
At the moment picking up other travellers movements is very hit or miss.
Another possible benefit could be if a novice to Europe wanted a bit of company for a while to gain confidence.

Does anyone think this idea is worth persuing and if so any suggestions how to set it up.

BillD


----------



## 92591 (May 1, 2005)

*G8 Idea*

I will be crossing the channel , Dover to Calais 20th Jan @ 9am and going to Seville in Spain......

Regards

The Wylie Fox


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

A good idea.
The notification to be brief and to the point so that the list is easy to scan through.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Good idea!

I suggest that all entries there should be automatically deleted after, let's say, half a year. So it will not be too crowded with obsolete entries.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi,
I agree with both Gillian and Gerhard's points. To refine Gerhard' points they can be deleted as soon as the period concerned is over.
Short, simple and to the point is the essence - if anyone wants to follow up this can be done by PM, etc.
BillD


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Yes very good idea Bill, now go and have a lie down :lol:

Rather than a set time for deletions could not the poster put a delete date on and I will go in and delete any that are time expired, if you are only going to be away for a short time the post will be out of date very quickly and the forum could possibly become very unwieldy to look through


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

*travelling whatever*

Yes Helen If we put our return date or delete dates on that should help you to keep the space uncluttered with out of date postings & still keep on the 3 - 6 moth travellers

Problem is as with us wes ometimes tend to change our minds when we are away. Like when we ran out of Swiss money & they ofered less than the maket value - We went to Italy the next day with only 20SFr left & avoided Swizz on our way back


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I thought this a good idea when Bill PMd me about it, but asked him to test the water about what others thought. The only thing i was concerned members wouldnt like was the addition of more forums sections, what sections would we have exactly ?

i.e. I could add 4 new forum sections for North, East, South and West Europe with the description of the section detailing the countries this would encompass ?


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

BillD's brain must be smokin' by now :lol: 

Sounds good, how do we handle cross overs if we are tied to zonal areas? 

Like, we are generally start in France or Belgium I would think, but then travelling down to say Italy or Spain?

Do need to make sure the posts are deleted fairly quickly tho. say 1 week after due back date, allow for the occasional French Farm strikes :wink: 

8)


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

twooks said:


> Do need to make sure the posts are deleted fairly quickly tho. say 1 week after due back date, allow for the occasional French Farm strikes :wink:
> 
> 8)


And even for the more frequent French fishermen's blockade.

I love 'em when they stop me getting home


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

I think just 2 sections, UK and Europe/ Ireland would suffice that way you could post notice of extended trips across europe for instance. What I would suggest very strongly is that any posts would have the title of 'Cornwall trip' , or 'France thro Italy to Outer Mongolia' for instance and not 'Hi we are off on Friday' which would make browsing much easier. Deleting the trips after their sell by date is not a problem for me and I am sure the other mods would agree :wink:


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi,
I am delighted with the response to this one.
I feel we should try and keep the announcement as succinct as possible.
This will make the reading and subsequent deleting easier.

Suggest:
France, Spain and Portugal and back from end Jan to end March 2005.

I think we can only outline intentions as part of the pleasure is pleasing oneself and chasing the sun, etc.

BillD


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

OK New section and 2 new forums added 
New section is simply called "Members Trips"
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-cat17.html

it contains two new forums called UK Motorhome Trips and European Motorhome Trips.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum82.html
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum83.html

I have started the ball rolling with a short post about the next couple of months for Julie and I


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

HelenB said:


> I think just 2 sections, UK and Europe/ Ireland would suffice that way you could post notice of extended trips across europe for instance.


Hi,

seen from my point of view on the other side of the pond it would make more sense to divide between "UK/Ireland" and "Continent", of course... :lol: 
But never mind. :wink:

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

So for any correspondents who think that the Republic of Ireland is UK, I hope the Moderators are quick off the mark to move any posts to Europe! 8O 


Gill


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

spottydog said:


> So for any correspondents who think that the Republic of Ireland is UK...


Hi Gill,

oops, hope I did not offend you with my last posting... 

If yes, then please accept my apologies!

Anyway I want to take my family and van to (the Republic of) Ireland next summer. Have never been there yet and look very much forward to it.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Thanks Dave,
And everyone who suppported the idea of Members Trips.
I shall be putting mine on shortly.

I hope it will prove popular and useful.

I also like the much improved Navigation Bar on the Home page, I would still like to see more messages on there though.

I am sorry to add a sour note but I received the stickers I ordered today. Quite frankly I was rather disappointed - I missed most of the discussion about them when I was away. I expected them to be larger and MHF orange.
I shall put them up but have my doubts about their visibilty. I will also put up my A5 laminated downloads.

BillD


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

Gerhard,

No I wasn't offended quite the reverse I don't mind ROI being coupled with the UK, after all we are a bit of a cul-de-sac as far as Europe goes, but as long as we are recognised as a separate (non UK) country. :wink: 

Brezcraft and I are organising a fun filled rally here (middle of Ireland, on the River Shannon) at the beginning of July, if this does not tie in with your travelling plans please contact us anyway and we will show you round! (and probably get you drunk 8O )

Same goes for any forum member we are very hospitable!

best wishes,

Gill


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

Gill
_________________
Tomorrow always comes, because somewhere in the world... it is already tomorrow!

except when it's yesterday :roll:

new bit lookin' good, well done to Dave [n Julie] n BillD

8)


----------

